# what to cover drywall above shower with???



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm looking for some ideas. I've got an HO who has a tall family. They get the drywall pretty wet above the shower. It does have green board but the paint is starting to peal.

Any ideas for a covering of some sort? Formica?


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Here is a pic. 

It's about 20 inches high by 40x40x40.


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

tile, frp, laminate, waterproof panelling, elastomeric paint, etc.

whatever you do, it's going to look bad. 

Why do they have an acoustic ceiling in the bath?


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Spencer said:


> I'm looking for some ideas. I've got an HO who has a tall family. They get the drywall pretty wet above the shower. It does have green board but the paint is starting to peal.
> 
> Any ideas for a covering of some sort? Formica?


A good quality primer and semi-gloss or gloss paint (two or three coats) should help.

-Paul


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Good quality primer, paint, and proper sized exhaust fan vented to the outside.


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

there are many ways to fix this, but green board, if you read the manufactures spec, is no longer to be used in wet areas...so...use as above a good primer , better exhaust fan, and spend the time to seal it...you can also use Carmelite...and seal it to the tub.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

I am already starting to see some paint peal in one spot. Isn't it to late to go the paint route?


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Scrape loose flakes,skim with some quickset and the paint like Sir Mixalot said.

Like Boman said-tell them to use the vent fan always when showering.


----------

